# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Robotic prosthetics, Experimental Biomechatronics Lab, Carnegie Mellon University, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania

## Airicist

Developer - Experimental Biomechatronics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Improving mobility for people with prosthetic limbs!

Published on Jun 27, 2017




> Engineering researchers funded by the National Science Foundation (NSF) have developed a technique that could help improve mobility for millions of people who use prosthetic limbs and exoskeletons to walk.
> 
> The team, led by Steve Collins of Carnegie Mellon University, has developed a technique that uses an algorithm that optimizes a prosthesis as a person walks, improving energy economy. The system examines different patterns of assistance to find just the right pattern for each individual. The system continuously monitors and adjusts to increases or decreases in effort by the user. Potential applications for this technique include improved prostheses, rehabilitation, and assistance for the elderly.

----------

